# Rock The Park - London, ON.



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Rock the Park 2013 - The Tragically Hip and The Trews

Tragically Hip
The Trews
Journey
Whitesnake
Styx
Helix
Platinum Blonde
Coney Hatch

And more to come still...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A retro lineup for sure


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Helix AND Platinum Blonde? This is the concert that I wantd to see in Gr. 6 but didn't b/c my boring parents didn't think that 11 yr. olds should go to rock concerts. All we need is Honeymoon Suite for the CanCon trifecta! Aldo Nova would be an acceptable alternate.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

J. Geils Band added for the Saturday with Styx, Grand Funk Railroad & Coney Hatch. Friday is Journey, Whitesnake, Helix & Platinum Blonde.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

That would be fun. I found out recently that the guitarist from Platinum Blonde designs custom houses these days. Interesting.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

J. Geils out (Scored the opener slot for a handful of Bon Jovi stadium shows. Seriously.) - Toto & Saga in.

Best I can tell, it's still 2013 out there...


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

When you see the average age of the concert goers, you'll understand why the line-up is quite retro!!!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I agree Noman (and I'm "vintage" myself) - but I would have gone for a day if J. Geils was playing. Might have been '82 or so I saw them at the old London Gardens.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey, I am also a middle-age guy but some of the line-up the past few years is really aimed at us!! Unfortunately, I'm a middle-aged guy who didn't care much for Whitesnake, Journey, Helix etc etc!! Last year I did catch the Boston set and again, not a huge fan but must admit that they were pretty good!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Last time I saw Saga they will still sharp and sounding good


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Add Cheap Trick to the mix


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> Helix AND Platinum Blonde? This is the concert that I wantd to see in Gr. 6 but didn't b/c my boring parents didn't think that 11 yr. olds should go to rock concerts. All we need is Honeymoon Suite for the CanCon trifecta! Aldo Nova would be an acceptable alternate.


Caught Platinum Blonde at the Burlington Sound of Music a few weeks ago. I just cancelled my hotel reservation for London... 

Despite having 30 yrs. to practice, Sergio still hasn't learned the solo to Cryin' Over You & Alex Lifeson was otherwise occupied so it was not on the set list.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

What a shame. I'm not a Platinum Blonde fan but to be out there gigging still after all these years, I would be thankful and hopefully better prepared. Did you see the Grapes of Wrath too?
B.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Nope, the only bands I caught were Big Wreck & April Wine. Ian Thornley was awesome!

I think PB is trying to make a comeback, don't think they've been gigging steadily. I have a feeling that they weren't very good back in the day, I only liked them b/c I was 10-11 yrs. old & had never been exposed to real rock & roll. It was heavier than the Zamfir & Nana Mouskouri records my folks listened to....


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I was a volunteer for the S.O.M.F. for 5 years and a few years back, I saw Ian Thornley on the main stage. The man is a man and a ridiculously talented guitar player and performer. I was down there this year for Yukon Blonde and wanted t stick around for Big Wreck but my wife and 2 daughters had other plans.....
I'm glad I caught Yukon Blonde though. Their album is super fantastic!
B.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Couple pics of Big Wreck opening for Motley Crue earlier this year.

View attachment 3674
View attachment 3675


----------

